# Live instagram feed



## Thomas Holmedal (Feb 25, 2018)

Hey guys and girls!

I live stream sports events and it would be cool if you could tag a certain tag on instagram and the images pop up as a slideshow on the stream. is that possible?

Sincerely
Thomas


----------



## lebaston100 (Feb 25, 2018)

First there are A LOT of paid ones out there:
https://instafeedlive.com/ https://slidesome.com/ https://hashslider.com/ https://walls.io/ https://www.juicer.io/ http://www.livewall.co/ https://everwall.com/ https://www.enplug.com/apps/instagram-wall
vMix also has a feature like this but it also not free.
On the other hand there are a few open source projects that might be customizable to how you want it.
http://instafeedjs.com/ https://github.com/rdgpt/hexo-instagram-wall https://github.com/nelsonic/picwall https://github.com/pavelk2/social-feed


----------



## Thomas Holmedal (Feb 26, 2018)

oh, did not know that thank you!
Either way it is screen capture right? Not that good at coding and customizing open source.


----------



## lebaston100 (Feb 26, 2018)

For most of them you might be able to use the Browser Source.


----------

